# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Can spironalactone and accutane be taken together ?

## catgreeneyes

I have been on accutane now for 2 months for acne and have another 2 months left .what i want to know is if i can start spironalactone for androgenic alopecia while on accutane ?i have obtained the spiro from internet as my dr refuses to give me it for hair loss.could i start on 25mg and then increase to 100mg when i come off the accutane ?

----------


## Tracy C

Where do you live?  You need to find a different doctor.

You need to know that accutane is one of many meds that is known to trigger hair loss.  You should not be using Spiro without appropriate doctor supervision.

----------


## catgreeneyes

Hi Tracy

I live in Scotland .I have seen the only hair specialist there is .There are no more . I am losing my hair rapidly and Dr refuses to give me spiro so I have no choice but to take it myself .I don't know wither to say to my hair dr that l will take the spiro on my own .Hopefully she will feel a responsibility to me and give me it if im going to take it anyway!  My hair loss started before the accutane so l know this isnt the cause of hair loss .I hate having to take accutane but having acne and hairloss at the same time is really causing me depression .At least l can do something about the acne .

----------


## Tracy C

There may be other doctors who are willing to help you.  Try finding a dermatologist who is up to date on treating women's hair loss.

If you are going to take Spiro anyways, make sure to let your doctor know about it.  You will need periodic blood work done to make sure you are OK and not having side effects that you can not detect yourself.

It is important for you to know that the dose for treating androgenetic alopecia and/or hirsutism in women is between 50 and 200mg per day, usually in a divided dose.  You need to ramp up to this dose slowly over time while under a doctors supervision.

----------

